
Ask HN: Paul Graham article on company T-shirt - 100-xyz
I remember reading an article where Paul Graham talks about the importance of making a T-shirt for startups.  Anyone know where I can find it?
======
dlivingston
Not directly what you're talking about, but related:
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1122431284452761600?lang=en](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1122431284452761600?lang=en)

------
tlb
It's valuable when you're at a startup event, so people who want to talk to
you can find you. At YC Demo Day a good fraction are wearing their logos and
they're much easier to find in the mingling sessions.

